# ipfw tools



## rootbert (Feb 3, 2020)

I have always used OpenBSDs PF so far and now I would like to get into ipfw. Primary out of interest, with some vague plan to move my jails to vnet and then apply my new knowledge. Besides the usual suspects (handbook, man pages), can you recommend any resources? Links to best practices, hardening, tipps etc. highly appreciated
Also, are there some tools around it? I am thinking of something like pftop or pfstat and also since rule loading is not atomic like with pf a linter...


----------



## tingo (Feb 6, 2020)

I've been using ipfw for years, here are the tools I'm using:

```
ipfw resetlog
ipfw list
ipfw show
```
and a look through the logs /var/log/security and /var/log/messages. Never needed anything more.

YMMV


----------

